# Dream DJ's



## D-ville Rider (Nov 23, 2007)

Post your dream dirt jump bike here. It doesnt matter if you own it or dont. Im board and wanna see some sick bikes. Here my dream dj:


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Yep that's about it.

Either that or









but I already own about 70% of what GnR's got on his Prophet, so I'll take the Transition complete.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181882

these bikes. both. brad makes VERY nice bikes


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Uh, somthing with 20 inch wheels and wide bars.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

A NemPro Double-Agent would be pretty sweet considering Brad is the only one who's got one...or at least that how it seems.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> A NemPro Double-Agent would be pretty sweet considering Brad is the only one who's got one...or at least that how it seems.


others have them but theres VERY few.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

WCH's total chrome nemesis project. Its a thing of beauty.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

Mine!..well that imo and my eclectic tastes(and arrogance)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=352546

talked to brad today...never been this giddy with anticipation for a new bike in my life(and ive had quite a few bikes in my day)

but i gots to give props to (too lazy to search)
*snaky69*
*cru jones*
that dude who built a crazy custom that I would be afraid to ride
*evil4bc* has some nice stuff (cant give nemesis project enough props)

there are others but those are what comes to mind


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I want to ride this b!tch hard.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

XSL_will that sure is beeuteeful...

i want bikesatori's bike


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Whoa Will... Where are those manufactured?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

its a custom built by greg melms


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

tonic fab. fall guy v3. black
2007 blacked out 4x, 60mm and an identiti rebate 1420
campy record headset
thomson x4 stem 50mm
tonic fab all time high bars uncut/gravity fabien barel edition bars
odyssey gary young grips
carbon stem spacers
g-sport or profile 20mm non disc hub.
gsport cassete hub or profile mini with all the ti bling
profile magnatanium w/e theyre called cranks 160mm
superstar pimp disc 23t chainwheel
9t ti driver
industry chain
thomson seatpost
odyssey junior seat in black
alienation runaway rims. in blue
odyssey twisted pc pedals in black
ultra lite tubes
schwalbe tabletop 2.25 folding tires
paul moto brake
odyssey monolever small blade
blue brake cable
yeah thats about it


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

My ultimate custom DJ bike ?
The one thats on my computer screen right now !

Finalized version of the Nem-Pro ENEMY slopestyle bike ....stay tuned it's coming very soon!


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

Evil4bc said:


> My ultimate custom DJ bike ?
> The one thats on my computer screen right now !
> 
> Finalized version of the Nem-Pro ENEMY slopestyle bike ....stay tuned it's coming very soon!


Ooohhhh, I wanna see!


----------



## stealth71 (Apr 11, 2007)

What rims are on the first post?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Transition revolution.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm going to have to second the Melms..... That bike is ultra-sweet.

Ok, back to something actually attainable.... I am dreaming of a Tonic Fab Howie.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

i came in here to post melms' bike. id pay so much for that bike


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

That melms bike is INCREDIBLY clean... Very, very cool style to it. Only thing that stands out.. a bit too much to me is the fork crown. But to every his own


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

That Melms is sick, sick, sick!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

OK.. so call me stupid, but I dont see how the headset works on that melms. The seatpost clamping mech is VERY very trick... I like that A LOT. Also, what size rear axle is he running, it looks like a 20mil thru????


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Can't really fit a 20mm thru-axle through a freehub. Look at the dropouts with nothing there, the slots look pretty standard to me. That and it uses I9 . They're Leeson style dropouts. The 360 dropout holds the axle through a full 360 degree, unlike a conventional slotted dropout it has just one place for location.

It's a Profile HIP stem. It has a hidden internal piston. The top cap is countersunk and tightens from the bottom.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Ahhh.. thats really trick. I like it.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> My ultimate custom DJ bike ?
> The one thats on my computer screen right now !
> 
> Finalized version of the Nem-Pro ENEMY slopestyle bike ....stay tuned it's coming very soon!


i want to seee badly

and everone should check out brads new track bike
Nemesis pro uber secret bike

o and brad u have a PM


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

That melms bike should be hung on a wall not ridden, to pretty to be rode, lol. 

I would be keen on anything better then my ritual, lol. So pretty much anything but a ritual.


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

this guy rides a ritual


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

What a feat of engineering! Melms bike rules this post...:thumbsup: 

I built my dream DJ bike, but the Melms puts it to shame. I don't even wanna post my shvt... :sad:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

The fork on the Melms is EWW.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

cully said:


> this guy rides a ritual


Yea well! He is also riding an o7. mine is an o6. Although not alot has changed they dropped a pound with a euro bb and smaller dropouts. My frame with headset cups and bb cups weighs 9lbs.

I can honestly say I never thought I would see a argyle 409 on a mongoose.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

bringdoom said:


> My frame with headset cups and bb cups weighs 9lbs.


FFS, what a pig!  I bet it will be hard to break though. :thumbsup:


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

mine is getting there... its still not done being painted yet


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

nice, except for the stripped seat..... the paintjob on the fork looks sick!


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> FFS, what a pig!  I bet it will be hard to break though. :thumbsup:


Im hoping to not have it long enough to find out, lol.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

bbrz4 said:


> nice, except for the stripped seat..... the paintjob on the fork looks sick!


Looks to me like he went sticker crazzzyyy  Lookin sick jdogg. Keep it up.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

haha dont worry its a temp im getting a odyssey junior seat in black. its en route to my lbs. im getting nemesis bars too i think


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> haha dont worry its a temp im getting a odyssey junior seat in black. its en route to my lbs. *im getting nemesis bars too i think*


get those bars there amazing and uber wide. a

also suggest look at a shadow conspiracy
seat there super fly, there logo is sweet


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

Im happy to say that my dream Urban (don't do much DJ) bike is where mine is headed, and will become as soon as I get my Preston built.
p.2 until I break it or just get money and buy a Transition TOP 
Holzfeller OCT
I9 SS wheelset
Argyle 409
6" Hayes 9 on both ends

I'm a simple man


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

I9's are sick!!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

bbrz4 said:


> I9's are sick!!


Meh... sexxxy? yes. worth the money? I dont think. I can hardly justify spending money on a set of kings!! let alone I9's.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

**** I Need That Melms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Which has !ndustry 9's as well, i dont ride them nor does anyone i know so i dont know how they stand up, but they sure look sexxy... and for 800+ or so, they better.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

J-Dogg.. I just realized you were running fly cranks... How are they holding up for you? I love the idea and looks of them.. But the first run has me backing into a cave on ever pulling the trigger...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Rigid forks? 5 and a half inch full suspension DJ bikes???
No thanks. I'll take a good old hard tail with a 3 inch travel fork any day.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

zachdank said:


> Rigid forks? 5 and a half inch full suspension DJ bikes???
> No thanks. I'll take a good old hard tail with a 3 inch travel fork any day.


Dude I must say, that is f'n sick. I myself just ordered a set of the white TBC Revolution wheelsets and black Deity bars and stem and am thinkin bout one of them seats. How you like that Deity stuff? Im gonna reckon you like it pretty well since its all over your bike. Hows that wheelset?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

paintballeerXC said:


> these bikes. both. brad makes VERY nice bikes


Thank you !!

Right now my dream DJ bike is this ..... 09" Nem-Pro prototype :eekster: 
shorter seattube C-C , smaller DIA lighter TopTube , new tripple butted Seattube
Rear sliding dropouts , 15.60 rear chainstay C-C and a few other new things we go in the works ~!!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

THE COLOR!! Thats so nastyy sick brad... Is this the bike you've been working on the past few months?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

A Grove said:


> THE COLOR!! Thats so nastyy sick brad... Is this the bike you've been working on the past few months?


No that's the one I've been sittin on for the past few months .
I made it this past summer to get a early start on some prototypes for SeaOtter , then ended up sending it to BJ in Australia as a surprise. 
Oh the color glows in the dark also !

The bike i've been working on for the past few months is the current revision of the ENEMY slopestyle frame , right now it has over 200hrs of design time :eekster: 
Sometimes i work REALLy hard on it for weeks straight then get burnt out and go back to other things , right now it's as perfect as i feel a slopestyle frame could be .

Some on these fourms have seen hints at what it "might " look like in the end , I'll have my rollling prototype here very shortly , then production bikes should follow 6-8 months after that if all testing goes as planed.


----------



## jtotheostotheh (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks awesome...I want one!

I emailed you not long ago about a SA too...


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

brad you need to set up a small photo both to get those paints to look good in these pictures but i like as ussual and cant wait to see some of that enemy


----------



## pancho4 (Jul 4, 2006)

wow. i dont even know what it looks like but everything ive seen come out of nemesis has been jaw dropping. i already want one. but it has to be that color of the prototype frame :0)


----------

